# My tool box



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

This is a prototype - the second one that I've built. The first one was patterned after an 8 frame box and was just too bulky, made a good box to catch swarms in though. I want something that will carry everything that I really need around the bee yard, but can be easily carried with one hand.

Anyway, I simplified my tool kit by tossing all the crap I don't need anyway, and here's what I came up with.










It's the same footprint as one of my 5 frame nucs (the lid will fit any of the others), but deep enough to fit my tools - which happens to be also just deep enough for a deep frame. The rope and cleat works very well to hold it all tightly together and is easy to work with gloves on.










The dividers just slide out in case I ever need to use it as an emergency nuc or to catch a swarm in.










This cookie tin holds all the small things that come in handy - including a compressed load of pine needles for emergency smoker fuel. You could also keep cookies in it.










The coffee can is not actually part of the smoker - it's just a safe place to set it down - in or out of the tool box. That's my preferred hive tool - a painters tool with a sharpened and bent screw driver mounted in the handle. I leave a regular one in the bee yard, but I really like this one a lot better. I use a turkey feather instead of a brush. If I can come up with a more compact way to fuel and light my smoker I might be able to make room for a bin to keep burr comb and whatnot.

I've been using this for a few weeks now and I think it's about the way I like it now, and when I get a chance I'll (probably) rebuild it out of nicer material - although it works great just like it is. Just in case I do ever use it as a nuc or to catch a swarm one of those disc shaped entrance thingies with a built in queen includer would probably be a good thing to use.

I'd really like to see other similar tool kits if anyone else has any pictures they can post.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

looks pretty nice to me, my tool box is the trunk of my car....


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

What...no hive tool?? 8)


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

NasalSponge said:


> What...no hive tool?? 8)


That black painters tool with the bent screwdriver sticking out the handle is my favorite hive tool.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

My "hive tool" is just like yours, minus the screwdriver attachment. Two or three bucks at Fred's. Now I'll have to find an old broken screwdriver to make that attachment.....

-James


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Works great doesn't it? The bent screwdriver will pry a frame loose and lift it from the tightest slot - without mashing bees.


----------



## bot (Mar 18, 2009)

Get yourself one of those little butane soldering micro torches and take the soldering tip off. Not quite as much heat as a propane torch but a lot better than a lighter or matches. About $20, fits in your pocket (once it's cooled down :0 ).


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

My tool box!!

Sorry, I couldn't resist :lpf: All kidding aside, I think your box is well thought out, nice and compact. Oh and sorry about the hive tool comment, I see you already answered that question in your original post....I was very tired when I asked that.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

bot said:


> Get yourself one of those little butane soldering micro torches and take the soldering tip off. Not quite as much heat as a propane torch but a lot better than a lighter or matches. About $20, fits in your pocket (once it's cooled down :0 ).


Yeah, something like that. I always use pine needles for fuel, but I'm wondering about pellet stove fuel - never tried it but there is a dealer near by. Kinda hate to though, it's taken me this long to learn to get pine needles going right.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

NasalSponge said:


> My tool box!!
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist :lpf: All kidding aside, I think your box is well thought out, nice and compact. Oh and sorry about the hive tool comment, I see you already answered that question in your original post....I was very tired when I asked that.


No problem. Nice tool box.


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

David, that looks great! Thanks for sharing! I've been thinking about having something similar to go in the trunk of my car, so if I find a swarm and I'm away from home I can deal with it.. I like your setup, inspirational


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

So far it's working out pretty good. I've made the switch to pellet stove fuel for the smoker which is much more compact and long burning - but seems to be hard to light without a torch. Very easy to light with a torch though.


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

I've been real happy with burlap. I can buy old burlap coffee bags from a shop around here for 25 or 50 cents. Two bags last me all season


----------

